# Adam Taylor Cemetery 2007



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v650/LotusMA/Halloween%202007/?action=view&current=newspaper.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3

I got a few more pics to add too


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice display, I LIKE those columns!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. That is one longgggg driveway.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

love love love the night pix where everything has a ghostly glow!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Your cemetary gates are awesome... Nice neighborhood too... bet it's beautiful in the fall.

Great job!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great work man... i gotta come up and see it in person one of these years... you make some really cool props and thats great you amde the paper!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on making the paper. Yard looks great.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looking good. Hope you have a plow


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

slightlymad said:


> Looking good. Hope you have a plow


We pay someone to plow the driveway for us.


----------



## CemeteryFlower (Nov 7, 2007)

I love the little guy with the lantern.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks great! Love the lawnmower.... bones strewn about and everything.


----------

